# BIND make error



## murias (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi All,

Just finished a fresh install, on this being my 5th box this year, of 7.2.  Everything has just been going along sweetly, or, well, nothing that I have not been able to handle so far.

Then I come to replacing the installed version of BIND94.


```
#cd /usr/ports/dns/bind94 && make all install clean
```

configuration choices popup, SSL, LINKS, and THREADS already selected, and I go ahead and choose REPLACE_BASE, as I am replacing the base installed version.  Press OK for it to go ahead and do its thing.

But, instead I get this:


```
make: don't know how to make /usr/ports/dns/bind94/work/.build_done.bind94._usr_local. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/dns/bind94.
```
Tried a google of this, and really resulted in nothing at all useful.

Anyone have any ideas?
TIA.

Cheers
Muras


----------



## vivek (Nov 20, 2009)

A stable version of  BIND is included in base system. There is no need to install it via ports until and unless you want really new stuff. Try running portsnap before running make. Also see UPDATING file in /usr/ports directory and search for BIND


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2009)

I think that error is typical for bind94 from ports. I think the error 'magically' goes away on the second make command. Other versions (like bind96) don't have this error.


----------



## murias (Nov 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I think that error is typical for bind94 from ports. I think the error 'magically' goes away on the second make command. Other versions (like bind96) don't have this error.



I actually had this error on every version of  BIND I tried.

I finally got BIND installed though.  I deselected the replace base option.  All went smooth from there. :e

Thanks to those that tried to assist, it is appreciated.


----------

